# The GTO is ugly...



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

*Yeah right!*

It's amazing how the mags dogged the styling of the GTO. Every time I go to a non-GMAC dealership, my car always draw a crowd.

Today I stop in at the local Nissan dealership to look at a new Maxima. When I came back to my car there were at least 8 salesmen, including a couple of managers, getting intimate with my car. I may have to pour penicillin in the fuel tank just in case it contracted something :willy: . I was hit with multiple questions all at the same time. "How much horsepower does it have?", "Does it have a V-8?", "Is it fast?", "Can you pop the hood for me?", "Was the interior special ordered?" And to be honest, all I could do was smile before I said one word. When I told them it had 400 HP some didn't believe me until one of the salesmen said, "I told you" to one of his non-believing compadres. When I told them about the 400 lb. ft. of torque they were really amazed. And of course you know one of them had to ask... "How much did you give for this?" I said 34-7 out the door. They were like, "That's it?". I guess they saw the GTO as a lot of car for the price I paid. Just imagine how they would have felt if I said 31 or 32 like some of you paid  . 

Well to make a sweet story short, I got nothing but compliments and I had a big goofy  on my face as if I was a proud father showing off his newborn baby.

Anyway, I thought I'd share this with everyone.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I think alot of us share similar experiences. Whether it's on the road getting a thumbs up, or people beeping at me to roll my window down (really starting to get annoying) when at a red light and asking questions and giving compliments, people coming up to me in parking lots...the list goes on, some people don't even know its a GTO so that means based on looks alone they were drawn to my car. Of course it doesn't look like an exotic car, but it's still gorgeous.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I have the same thing with people checking out the car, and when they ask what it is (even though the badges say it clear as day), they all say "I didn't know they still made these" And i have had original GTO owners approach me and they liked how the new generation turned out, and none of them had anything negative to say about it.


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

I love the styling of the GTO especially the 05. It is a perfect mix of flair and subtlety. My car also draws a crowd, and the occasional "what is that thing?". I honestly believe it is the perfect car for me. Family car seats, great interior for the money, good price, 400hp, great looks, car with a warranty (versus buying a used Camaro SS or Pontiac WS6), heritage, rarity, etc. The car has so much going for it. Those are the reasons that I bought it. I love this car, of all of the cars I have owned, this one is my favorite. :cool


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

RevnR6 said:


> It is a perfect mix of flair and subtlety.


 :agree


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

My baby was at the Dealership for a week.. (long story... will post that snafu another time). But, when I went to pick her up, she was surrounded by the sales staff oglers. 

At first, I thought someome may have backed into her! But no... They just wanted to get a closer look at her.

It's funny... In 04 (which is the year of my goat) GM couldn't give them away. Now, delerships can't keep them on the lot. So, anytime one shows up for service, it's like Maralyn Monroe showing up singing Happy B-day Mr. President. Problem is, my baby needed another bath because of all the drooling.! :rofl: 

And this is just at the Pontiac Dealership.!


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

I get questions everywhere I go many like the ones listed above. I have had 2 negative comments in the year I have had it. One was when I was getting my car tinted, some guy who drove a KIA Lorenza or something like that said: " Oh thats the new GTO doesnt sound like much" Mind you the car was idal. My response: " It's not a KIA but it will do." The 2nd negative comment was when I was at a red light and some kid pointed out to his friend, "Hey theres the new GTO." His friend said yea "It aint ****." Mind you he was working on his fire red Tiberon I didnt even have to respond. All in all I must say the attention is fun and I love it.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Me and the wife were coming back from a cook out Saturday and got stopped at a license & DUI check point, the wife was driving (because I had been drinking) and had 4 cops come up to the car checking it out, shining their flash lights in it and asking a hundred questions. When we started to pull off 2 of the cops were telling us to burn up the tires and "bang" the gears!!! I couldn't believe it! I even had a guy follow me home Friday just so he could introduce himself and check out the goat! God I love this car! :cool 
:cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

With retro being in fashion, most of the car mag writers had preconceived ideas of what a GTO should look like. The car is beautiful and a quality piece of worrkmanship that can't be denied. They are dissapointed that it does not have that retro feel they assumed it would have. But being the arrogant single-minded journalist they are they imediately bash it for not living up to their images instead of appreciating the GTO for what it really is.


----------



## #2outaGTO (Sep 7, 2005)

mumrah said:


> The car is beautiful and a quality piece of worrkmanship that can't be denied.


Slow down there tonto. I wouldn't go that far. It looks as if Chip Foose had gotten his hands on a Grand Am and put a mild crate engine in it. 


T


mumrah said:


> They are dissapointed that it does not have that retro feel they assumed it would have.


Possibly, but look at the Mustang. Thats retroed and has some serious class. I'm not even a Ford fan, and I would buy a new GT over a GTO. 



mumrah said:


> But being the arrogant single-minded journalist they are they imediately bash it for not living up to their images instead of appreciating the GTO for what it really is.


 They are bashing it for not living up to the GTO name. What the GTO USED to be. Pontiac marketing hit it right on the head, when they could build a mediocre car, slap a legend of a name on it and it will sell. It has attracted a different crowd. I see them running with the ricers now. 
Being a REAL GTO owner, the cars are nothing a like. We have elected to let them into are car club, and the owners are the most arrogant AND ignorant I have met.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

#2outaGTO said:


> Slow down there tonto. I wouldn't go that far. It looks as if Chip Foose had gotten his hands on a Grand Am and put a mild crate engine in it.
> 
> 
> T
> ...


#1 That’s your opinion, just as he was stating his opinion.
#2 Again, that’s a matter of opinion. My opinion is the GTO has more "class" than the mustang.
#3 Who is "running with the ricers"? ; A "Real GTO", what the hell is that? My car is a "Real" GTO. I dont drive a "Fake" car every day. Unless you are trying to be inflammatory (which I think you are) the correct term would be "Classic" GTO. Nothing alike? You bet, my GTO is probably 40 years newer than yours and has all the technology gains of the past 4 decades. You really wanted Pontiac to build a full-frame steel chassis car with a solid rear axle, carbureted V-8, distributor ignition, no airbags, leaf springs and shocks, BIAS nylon tires and drum brakes with no ABS? Yeah, they would just fly off the lots then wouldn’t they? My "fake" GTO would run laps around your "Real" gto any day. YOU decided to "let them" (you would be including me) into your car club? You can take your car club, turn it sideways and cram it up yer’ a$$. You have the audacity to state "the owners are the most arrogant AND ignorant I have met" after writing that post? You are a jerk, and you can sit and spin on your stupid mustang.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

#2outaGTO said:


> Slow down there tonto. I wouldn't go that far. It looks as if Chip Foose had gotten his hands on a Grand Am and put a mild crate engine in it.
> 
> 
> T
> ...


Well looky here fellas, we have another troll! Welcome! The mustang has NO class, cheesy interior, poor excuse for an engine,and aerodynamics of a brick!
Yeah, that just screams class! The new GTO isn't even close to a ricer. If that's the best insult you can come up with, take your immature ass elsewhere! :seeya:


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

That's histerical LOL, the GTO a "mediocre" car? and the GT a car with "class"? :lol: THAT my friend just made my night :lol:


----------



## mid-life (Aug 28, 2005)

*Agreed*

:agree 

I have my Goat less than a month - I bought it because I figured I could "fly under the radar". I have for the most part, but am surprised by the number of comments I've received. I'm a bit old for the boy racer looks of some of the retro cars.

(my first post so be kind)


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

mid-life said:


> :agree
> 
> I have my Goat less than a month - I bought it because I figured I could "fly under the radar". I have for the most part, but am surprised by the number of comments I've received. I'm a bit old for the boy racer looks of some of the retro cars.
> 
> (my first post so be kind)


Nothing wrong there! Also, is that a Chevelle SS in your Avatar? I LOVE that car! I had a 69 Chevelle Malibu as my FIRST car! NICE! 350+4 bbl+3 speed = FUN!! The pic is so small and pixelated I cant hardly tell.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought it was a convertible Camaro or Firebird :confused


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I thought it was a convertible Camaro or Firebird :confused


DUH! He has it listed under *My GTO* :willy: .


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> DUH! He has it listed under *My GTO* :willy: .


DoH! Now how do you delete a post.............

:lol: 

My little laptop isnt helping with that pic if I thought it was a Chevelle SS and it was an RS.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I was wondering how I could delete my post too. I kinda feel the way my avatar looks.

My mother told me there was at least one idiot on every bus and to this day I still haven't seen him :rofl:


----------



## mid-life (Aug 28, 2005)

Sorry - too many toys and a 150 x 150 maximum avatar!!

It's actually a 69 Rally Sport that I've had for about 15 years. Dropped a ZZ4 GM crate motor in it about 4 years ago and had the entire driveline, front end, brakes, etc... redone. Still my sunny Sunday car...


----------



## mid-life (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks like an '05 Quicksilver now

so much for my first post


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mid-life said:


> Looks like an '05 Quicksilver now
> 
> so much for my first post


Nice lookin car there mid-life. Nice color too


----------



## Brl131 (Aug 11, 2005)

GTO is built better than the retro mustang, #2.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Brl131 said:


> GTO is built better than the retro mustang, #2.


The GTO is built better than Ford's world headquarters building. :willy:


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

#2outaGTO said:


> the owners (of the new GTO's) are the most arrogant ... I have met.


 Go easy on us, #2. I joined this forum hoping it would be a support group for outnumbered New GTO owners. What I've found is a small percentage of the members are rather close-minded, being both defensive and offensive at the same time. Maybe those few have to be that way, simply because we are easily overwhelmed by A) the sheer numbers of Mustang owners (sales success that the NGTO doesn't enjoy...yet), or B) the sheer performance of, say, Corvettes, or C) the sheer status of many imports. For the most part, NGTO's just don't get any respect from anyone but their owners.
What we have going for us is the Q-ship syndrome: the new GTO is a good performer that doesn't look the part. It's sneaky, and that's what I like about it.
MY only question now is: manual or automatic?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

slowride said:


> Go easy on us, #2. I joined this forum hoping it would be a support group for outnumbered New GTO owners. What I've found is a small percentage of the members are rather close-minded, being both defensive and offensive at the same time. Maybe those few have to be that way, simply because we are easily overwhelmed by A) the sheer numbers of Mustang owners (sales success that the NGTO doesn't enjoy...yet), or B) the sheer performance of, say, Corvettes, or C) the sheer status of many imports. For the most part, NGTO's just don't get any respect from anyone but their owners.
> What we have going for us is the Q-ship syndrome: the new GTO is a good performer that doesn't look the part. It's sneaky, and that's what I like about it.
> MY only question now is: manual or automatic?


I joined this site because there seemed to be alot of bickering and name calling on some of the other sites and everyone here seemed pretty nice and eager to help. From time to time we get people visiting and trying to cause problems and yes we may be harsh on them but IMHO they deserve it if their just trying to stir up sh!t. I'm not really overwhelmed by the fact that there are 20 mustangs for every one GTO, I actually like that fact because it makes my GTO all that more rare. The performance of the vette doesn't bother me either as the 2 cars are ALMOST equal. Not exactly sure what you mean by "the sheer status of many imports". I've always said "respect begats respect" you show me some and I'll show you some. :cheers 
BTW- M6! JMO


----------

